# Ocaso artificial



## electroaficionado (Mar 1, 2008)

Buenos días a todos.

Vengo una vez más en busca de ayuda para un proyecto que ando necesitando.
Se trata de simular la puesta del sol con iluminación artificial.
La idea general es que la intensidad lumínica vaya decreciendo por un lapso de tiempo desde que se presiona un botón (o se realiza alguna acción de efecto similar) hasta un tiempo predeterminado (o mejor, seteable) el cual ronda los 60-90 minutos, luego del cual queda apagado.
Pensé en disponer varios timers en paralelo e ir apagando luces en secuencia pero me parece una solución un tanto chabacana.(1)
La figura 3 representaría lo ideal, pero la 2, con varios escalones podría funcionarme también.
La potencia a manejar rondaría los 200W, actualmente estan instalados tubos fluorescentes pero puedo adicionar lámparas incandescentes para el proyecto...

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por leer y más por colaborar.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Esto ya lo comente en otro post, pero por ser tu y considerando que en un par de meses viene tu cumpleaños lo volvere a cometar.

Hay un post de un wevon que describe un dimmer comandado por CC (Esa es la parte de potencia)
La parte de control la puedes relizar con un contador y un conversor DA

Con la velocidad del contador vas cambiando la salida del conversor DA y la salida de este la mandas al dimmer que descrive el susodicho wuevon

Puede haber mas opciones, si quieres vemos

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 1, 2008)

Primero que todo gracias Fogonazo por la pronta respuesta.
Estuve de vacaciones asi que no habia visto ese post...
En ese sistema la luminosidad se hace proporcional al voltaje que ingresa al optotriac verdad? 
Entonces yo necesitaria una etapa de baja tensión apra lograr ese voltaje variable 0-10V. Agradeceria que me describieras un poco más como podría obtener esa variación.
Es posible hacerlo evitando la etapa de baja tensión para ahorrar espacio?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Veo que has vuelto con muchas ganas de hacerme escribir ¡

En efecto, con una variacion de 0-10 regulas la intensidad de la lampara (Esa es la parte facil)

La parte complicada es "Fabricar" esa variacion de tension en un periodo tan largo

Una posibilidad es la que te comente (Un poco complicada)

Otra seria (Por ejemplo) poner 3 CD4017 en cascada (Contador de 0 a 30), a la salida de cada salida de los 4017 le colocas una resistencia (Que habras que calcular) para formar un divisor resistivo de 30 pasos, cada paso sera un nivel de iluminacion de acuerdo a los valores de tu divisor, los 4017 los manejas con un 555 con periodo 1 minuto 
Salio complicada la expliqueta, la idea es generar 30 pasos de tension de 0 a 10V que cambian cada minuto.


Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 1, 2008)

Veo que te voy a molestar mucho estos dias!

Si utilizo un contador con un conversor DAC me puedo ahorrar entonces los pasos resistivos? Es decir cuento hasta cierto número y cada número se convierte a un voltaje? Porque me parece que eso me dilataría el volumen la idea es mantenerlo lo más reducido y sencillo posible. 
Sería estable en un tiempo tan largo? Porque como quisiera hacerlo lo más sencillo posible podría sacrificar la calidad de la curva y resumirla en unas 10 etapas o algo asi. La precisión del lapso en realidad no es crítica, es decir que me da casi igual que dure 60 o que dure 65 minutos el proceso.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Si lo quieres armar reducido en tamaño tienes 2 posibilidades 
1) Un contador y el conversor DA
2) Un contador y un conversor DA made in casa montando una red R2R sobre la propia salida de un contador binario.

Si ya se ¿ Que caranchos es una red R2R ?
Es un sistema de resistencias todas de 2 valores posibles unas son de valor 1R (Cualquier valor) y las otras de valor 2R o sea el doble de las anteriores

No si las vacaciones te convencieron de hacerme escribir ¡¡


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.

Estuve tratando de hacer la tarea, vamos a ver que voy entendiendo.

Con la Red R-2R te referías a la captura que pongo en la imagen? La simulé y parece andar muy bien. No se si se podrá mejorar de algun modo eso es lo básico que aprendí hasta ahora.
Vi que había dos configuraciones básicas, de corriente y de tensión; yo elegí la de tensión porque buscabamos la variación en el voltaje.
¿Los valores de la resistencia, como se han de determinar para un optimo funcionamiento?

¿Con un conversor "comprado" tendría eso mismo en un encapsulado, es decir ese efecto?
¿Hay alguna ventaja especial entre utilizar el uno o el otro?

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

El conversor integrado hace lo mismo pero con mas pasos

Los valores de resistencia se elijen por consumo, volteje, posibles interferencias ¿?¿?¿, o lo que se te ocurra


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ¿Con un conversor "comprado" tendría eso mismo en un encapsulado, es decir ese efecto?
> ¿Hay alguna ventaja especial entre utilizar el uno o el otro?


El R2R es muy comodo pero tenes limitadas la cantidad de etapas debido a la tolerancia de las resistencias y la tension de saturacion de las salidas.

El efecto es que cuando pasas por ejemplo de una cuenta 0111111 (63)  a 1000000 (64), la tension analogica en la salida, en lugar de ser mayor, es menor. O bien, entre una cuenta y la siguiente te quedan saltos de tension muy desiguales.

Con 4 etapas (16 niveles) no hay problemas (resistencias al 5%), con 6 (64 niveles) se pone mas delicado, hay que elegir las resistencias o usar al 1%, ahi puede ser preferible un DAC integrado.  Ya con 8 etapas ni hablar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahi anduve simulando más escenarios con la red R-2R

Tengo problemas cuando lo acoplo al contador. Quisiera saber como sería la interfase entre el contador y la red o entre el contador y un conversor. 
Cuando lo puse directo no andaba para nada, le puse unos diodos y anda un poco, pero genera errores.

Que conversor es recomendable (pensaba trabajar con 4 bits) por si paso por la electrónica compro para probarle? Con que contador sería recomendable usarlo?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Esta es una posbilidad, no sera lo maximo en presicion pero creo te dara el efecto buscado.
Son 2 integrados que se podrian reemplazar por 1 solo (CD4060)


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Gracias por la paciencia.

Ahi intente simular con el 6040, pero me fue imposible, no logro que haga nada.
El circuito que vos me mostrás lo intente simular pero con un 555 haciendo de reloj en la entrada. En principio no funcionó pero cuando baje los valores de las resistencias a 200 ohms parece que si.
Mañana seguiré intentando a ver que consigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2008)

En realidad hice un poco de trampa, en el esquema puse un CD4020, el CD4060 "NUNCA LO PUDE SIMULAR", por eso coloque este otro con un oscilador externo.

Edit
200 Ohms es muy bajo, exigen del IC demasiada corriente


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Es lo que me parecia a mi pero si subo mucho el valor de las resistencias no me funcionan...
Lo que noto es que me lleva muchos pulsos subir un bit, es decir la cifra menos significativa cambia muchas veces antes de que lo haga la siguiente... eso no lo termino de entender...

El oscilador del 4060 se puede configurar a una frecuencia tan baja como la que necesito?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oye si vamos a cuestiones de tiempo necesitas una frecuencia de 0.0000001 Hz (Exageracion) para que sea en cuenstion de horas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2008)

Y si, tardar tarda, son 2e14 pulsos para llegar al total.

Si tienes Multisim te paso la simulacion

Dentro de la misma linea tienes el CD4024 de 2e7 etapas y el CD4040 de 2e12 etapas
Comp para hacerlos mas rapidos

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cd4020b.pdf


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Pero es normal que tengan que entrar varios pulsos para producir un cambio en el bit menos significativo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2008)

Nones

El primer pulso lo activa, el segundo lo desactiva (Divide la frecuencia de entrada por 2)


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2008)

El 4020 no tiene disponibles todas las salidas (como el 4040), salta de Q1 a Q4, por eso necesitas 16 pulsos para que despues de bailar el ultimo digito pase al siguiente escalon.
El 4060 tampoco serviria porque no tiene accesible la salida Q11.
Ademas, ahi las resistencias no son una el doble de la otra (1K vs 2k2) , eso hace que la rampa no sea monotona.  Es preferible usar todas resistencias iguales colocando en una rama dos en paralelo. De cualquier manera, con 11 o 12 bits nunca va a ser monotona por la tolerancia de las resistencias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Gracias Eduardo de todos modos la monotonía no es tan importante, esa tolerancia esta aceptada, la idea es que sea algo gradual nomas.
El hecho de que me dividan la frecuencia me viene de hecho bien porque pongo el oscilador a trabajar a más alta frecuencia para que sea más estable.
Se puede bajar el multisim de algun lado tipo trial o freeware?

Ah, otra cosa, yo siempre consigo que el voltaje aumente progresivamente, pero el dimmer funciona al contrario verdad? O sea para bajar la luz debo bajar el voltaje, correcto? Esa inversión como la puedo hacer?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2008)

Se puede configurar el dimmer de mayor a menor o al revez

Se puede configurar el conversor de mayor a menor o al revez

Las resistencias las puse asi para no poner 12 resistencias mas

¿ Por que no te compras un bonito poster de un osaso y lo pegas en una pared ?


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola amigos

Veo que buscan una salida en rampa lineal, pero.... posiblemente el cambio de luminosidad de las lamparas que conectes no respondan a una variacion lineal.

Puedes emplear el CD4020 (desde el paso 4 en adelante, son 11 bits) o el CD4040 (todos los pasos), el CD4020 tiene la ventaja de que el oscilador de entrada sería de frecuencia mas alta.

Respecto a las resistencias R y 2R, si bien puede resultar crítico para algunas aplicaciones mas serias, no creo que tengan mucha importancia aquí. 

Sería recomendable utilizar todas del mismo lote, es decir, hacer una compra de todas las resistencia y no andar buscando por ahí en los cajones, ¿se entiende verdad?.

Respecto al signo de la señal de salida (ascendente o descendente), basta con invetir la salida con un amp. operacional o invertir las salidas del contador con compuertas inversoras (6 por CI).

Suerte en el proyecto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2008)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Veo que buscan una salida en rampa lineal, pero.... posiblemente el cambio de luminosidad de las lamparas que conectes no respondan a una variacion lineal.



Con absoluta certeza NO sera directamente proporcional, pero no le hace nada, en un ocaso natural el cambio de iluminacion tampoco sera perfectamente lineal



> Respecto a las resistencias R y 2R, si bien puede resultar crítico para algunas aplicaciones mas serias, no creo que tengan mucha importancia aquí.



Si me acusas de poner un esquema poco serio , me veo en la obligacion moral de darte la razon.



> Sería recomendable utilizar todas del mismo lote, es decir, hacer una compra de todas las resistencia y no andar buscando por ahí en los cajones, ¿se entiende verdad?.



Absolutamente cierto



> Respecto al signo de la señal de salida (ascendente o descendente), basta con invetir la salida con un amp. operacional o invertir las salidas del contador con compuertas inversoras (6 por CI).



Tambien se puede hacer que la señal decremente desde +VCC conectando la red R2R a +vcc en lugar de GND, esto y otros pequeños cambios 

*Electroaficionado*,  ¡¡ Comprate un poster !!


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

La idea del poster no es mala pero no me sirve, es apra animales, es decir, para otros animales que no soy yo... Pero la idea ya va tomando forma asi que cuando pueda voya empezar a hacer las pruebas correspondientes.
Perdon si algunas cosas no quedan de una pero me estoy metiendo en terrenos poco conocidos para mi, agradezco desde ya la paciencia.
Repito, que la linealidad no es tan importante como tampoco lo es el tiempo. Importa más que sea sencillo, practico y economico.

Saludos y gracias a todos por sus consejos.


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 5, 2008)

Electroaficionado

Encontré una variante que me parece bastante buena. El circuito emplea un potenciómetro digital, tiene 256 pasos (creo que suficientes para tu proyecto), pero tendrías que utilizar un microcontrolador o estudiar una variante para componentes discretos.







saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 5, 2008)

No veo la imagen, de todos modos quizas es demasiado buena para mi proyecto.
Con 14 pasos me alcanza, y quiero conservar la simplicidad.
Igualmente me gustaria verlo para aprender un poco mas por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry, no aparecio el circuito, ahí va.....


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 5, 2008)

Puedes utilizar tambien (y quizas sean mejores) los DS1809 y DS1869 

mira este articulo, creo que es solucion....


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 5, 2008)

no era ese, sino este. suerte


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola a todos, retomo este viejo post que habia abandonado por falta de tiempo para hacerlo, y que espero poder completar ahora, espero que alguien de bolilla... 

El tema es que estuve tratando de simular algunas cosas, y algo que no consigo es hacer que la potencia en la lámpara varíe cuando yo le aplico la rampa al optotriac.
Quizas me este mandando alguna burrada, el tema es que no se cual.

A ver si alguien me puede dar una manito jeje.

Saludos!

EDIT: Wii lo logre! Ahora no puedo generar la rampa...    ops:


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

He estado simulando el dimmer controlado por CC que sugirió fogonazo.

El problema que tengo es que puedo crear una rampa, de lo mas linda pero ALREVES.

Esto me sucita dos preguntas.

1. Afecta para que lado mire la rampa? Yo creo que si porque disparara el triac hasta un nuevo corte por cero si mal no entendi, y como esta sincronizado con la onda de red eso seria malo.

2. Porque mi rampa esta alreves?

3. Como la doy vuelta? Todo lo que probe me deformaba la rampa.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> 1. Afecta para que lado mire la rampa? Yo creo que si porque disparara el triac hasta un nuevo corte por cero si mal no entendi, y como esta sincronizado con la onda de red eso seria malo.


Todo depende del circuito comparador que uses para generar el disparo del triac.
Si se pone un LM311 o equivalente, en tu circuito el disparo debe producirse cuando la sierra es *menor* que el umbral elegido (con un potenciometro). Con sierra al reves deberia dispararse cuando es *mayor* que el umbral (se invierten las entradas)



> 2. Porque mi rampa esta alreves?


? Porque ese circuito la genera asi.



> 3. Como la doy vuelta? Todo lo que probe me deformaba la rampa.


No hace falta que la des vuelta.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Si se pone un LM311 o equivalente, en tu circuito el disparo debe producirse cuando la sierra es *menor* que el umbral elegido (con un potenciometro). Con sierra al reves deberia dispararse cuando es *mayor* que el umbral (se invierten las entradas)



Ah, bien bien, yo habia pensado que deberia dar vuelta algo mas adelante, pasa que en el circuito original entendi que esta parte debia hacer rampas crecientes, y como todavia no lo entendi todo integrado, quiero entender bien las partes.  ops: 



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ? Porque ese circuito la genera asi..



Genial, eso quiere decir que a esta parte la entendi.

Muchas gracias Eduardo, ahora me toca ver como integro todas las partes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Veo que los DOMINGOS no son sagrados para ti


¿ Que te ha hecho a ti esa pobre e indefensa Rampa ?

No es necesario invertir la rampa.
como te comento Eduardo existen otros medios de cambiar el aumento/decaimiento de la iluminación (Supongo que hablas de eso).
Pero si quieres rampa invertida aquí la tienes

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7763


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Perdon! ops:

Es que este domingo son mis vacaciones (todas ellas) y me lo dedique a hacer algo divertido.

Si a ese lo habia visto, pero el otro me parecio, aunque menos estable quizas, más compacto que es algo que me importa en este proyecto, ademas que ya me saca un voltaje planito para el resto de la logica con el 7810.

Otra vez perdon por molestar, y gracias por molestarse.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

La idea es la siguiente, con el contador y el conversor DA alimentas un led (Si, un simple led) con este iluminas (Dentro de una cavidad oscura) el LDR de este esquema


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Y eso... funciona? 

Demonios que simple!

Se podra hacer mas o menos preciso para las dos horas, es decir, La variación de la luminosidad del led es aproximadamente constante con la variación de la corriente que le pasa?

Saludos!


EDIT: Si no yo habia pensado si quizas podia hacer un PWM mas sencillo, pero esto seria algo muy practico para una aplicacion que no requiere precision, tal como esta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Funcionar, funciona.
Tengo serias dudas de la linealidad LED-LDR pero como sencillo es sencillo.


Creo que valdría la pena probarlo


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Y creo que es justo lo que voy a hacer jejej... La LDR como se pide? Vas y decis, Hola, una LDR de tanto? O va por codigo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Vas a conseguir "Lo que haya", sin pretensiones, yo te diría que te compres un par.

LDR5 	-FOTORESISTOR 5mm 	   0.110 U$	 
LDR10 	-FOTORESISTOR 10mm   0.650 U$

En : http://www.electrocomponentes.com/


Te comento de comprar un par para la posibilidad de colocarlos en serie o paralelo para lograr distintas opciones de ajuste, creo que en paralelo sería la mejor posibilidad, o sea con 2 tenemos mas para jugar y ajustar linealidad


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno, estuve probando una LDR de 5mm, por cierto bastante mas cara que lo que me mencionaste vos, pero que era lo que habia...

Estos son los resultados. Estan hechos en base a la LDR y un led blanco, puestos uno frente al otro en un cañito de birome, totalmente aislado de la luz ambiental.

Segun lo veo, habria que verlo jejej... No se ve nada sencillo, debido a la forma de la curva.

Los de la izq son el grafico completo, normal y logaritmico.

Los de la derecha son ampliaciónes sobre los extremos, donde se hace mas "lineal".

Habria que probar con otros leds a ver que pasa...
Y con cañitos mas largos, este era de algo asi como 2cm.

Me parece que da la idea.

Si alguien tiene algo que opinar, que hable ahora!

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2008)

Habría que hacer el análicis completo tensión sobre LED-Luminosidad lámpara para pode ver que "Tocar"

Mejor opción:
Hacerlo con un ciclo rápido (2 min) y verificar resultado.
Lo que dará 2 posibilidades
1) Efecto agradable
2) Una porquería

Para el caso 1, lo patentamos, lo vendemos y nos llenamos de dinero
Para el caso 2, probamos correcciones diversas, logramos que funcione, lo patentamos  lo vendemos y nos llenamos de dinero.

En resumen, estamos destinados al éxito y la fortuna


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para el caso 2, probamos correcciones diversas, logramos que funcione, lo patentamos  lo vendemos y nos llenamos de dinero.


Si llegara a ser este caso, se puede medir la corriente en el led correspondiente a la intensidad de lampara deseada en diferentes instantes (p.e. al 25, 50, 75% del tiempo etc).
De acuerdo a lo que de, se ve si hay una forma sencilla de aproximarlo.

PD. Ese circuito de disparo para el triac va a andar bien para un 'ocaso artificial' , si se quisiera tambien un 'amanecer artificial' hay que usar la variante con dos condensadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2008)

En un primer momento pensé en hacer lineal la corriente del LED, pero luego pensé que seguiría siendo "Exótica" la relación entre la tensión del conversor y la luminosidad de la lámpara de alterna, por eso la sugerencia de comprobar de una vez "todo"

Y si, en este caso el esquema de doble histéresis sería mas aconsejable.

Por suerte a "electroaficionado" pronto se le acaban las vacaciones y volveremos a la tranquilidad (Ironía)


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 5, 2008)

De hecho las vacaciones ya murieron, pero yo sigo con ganas de molestar gente, y uds son los que tengo mas a mano! 

El tema es que la resistencia siempre tiene "muy poca resistencia" a mi parecer... No se si sera suficiente para generar una diferencia en la lámpara.

Voy a probar primero la parte del dimmer, y a ver que pasa.... Lastima que seria medio mucho para montarlo en el protoboard verdad? Una pena tener que hacer una placa para andarle manoseando.

En estos dias cuando tenga un ratito voy a ver que logro...

Saludos!

EDIT: Se puede hacer las pruebas con menos voltaje... Y sin la lampara? Que y como se mediria en ese caso?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 9, 2008)

Me surgio una duda haciendo pruebas...

En que valores quiero que ande la LDR?

Porque la potencia disipada será función de este parámetro, y no quisiera que se queme la resistencia.

Hice algunas pruebas con más leds de diversos colores y dan muchas diferencias, con lo que puedo jugar mas con las corrientes y la resistencia obtenida, para continuar las pruebas me gustaria orientarme hacia que resistencia apunto para saber que tipo de led usar.

Adjunto grafiquitos que quedaron lindos, por si a alguien le interesan.

W= led blanca
MR= roja difusa
BR= roja transparente brillante
BY= amarilla transparente brillante

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2008)

¿ Que resistencia tienes en el LDR en oscuridad total ?

Yo comenzaria por armar un dimmer de doble histeresis reemplazando el potenciómero por un preset de 500 o 750K de forma tal que la lámpara este casi por comenzar a encender y en pralelo con este preset pondria el LDR.


----------



## Tencho (Ago 9, 2008)

no pude evitar decir esta idea loca que se me ocurrio mientras leia el proyecto, es muy estupido pero de todos modos lo dire, consioguete un capacitor bien bien bien grandote de unos cuantos millones de microfaradios que t mantengan la luz encedida por unos 90 minutos si poner una resistencia en serie antes de la lalmpara mejor


hajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> En que valores quiero que ande la LDR?


Para 'ese' circuito aproximadamente 250k en oscuridad y 10K o menos a plena luz.  Si falta o sobra (mientras no sea una guasada) se arregla 'tocando' el condensador de 0.1uF.



> Porque la potencia disipada será función de este parámetro, y no quisiera que se queme la resistencia.


Mientras el condensador ande alrededor de 0.1uF estas lejos de quemarlo.



> Hice algunas pruebas con más leds de diversos colores y dan muchas diferencias, con lo que puedo jugar mas con las corrientes y la resistencia obtenida, para continuar las pruebas me gustaria orientarme hacia que resistencia apunto para saber que tipo de led usar.
> 
> Adjunto grafiquitos que quedaron lindos, por si a alguien le interesan.


Digamos que el led blanco a 1cm (o menos).


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 10, 2008)

En la oscuridad, la verdad que no se exactamente, pero seguro que mucho mas que 2MOhm. Hasta ahi llega mi tester.

Yo estaba pensando en usar leds menos brillosos que el blanco, ya que me dan una respuesta menos "violenta" a la variacion de corriente en el led, por lo que me parece que seran mas fàciles de regular con la salida analogica de la otr aparte de la logica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2008)

Yo no le daría bola a eso (Por ahora), esperaría a comprobar todo el conjunto.
Tal vez una cosa compense con otra.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2008)

En lugar de leds, proba que respuesta te da con un foquito incandescente miniatura.

De cualquier manera, tal como dice Fogonazo, te conviene ensayar el sistema armado. Porque como la relacion entre el brillo de la lampara y la resistencia del LDR tampoco es lineal.  Medi por ejemplo corriente_led vs corriente_en_la_lampara.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> En lugar de leds, proba que respuesta te da con un foquito incandescente miniatura.



Hay una serie de opto-aisladores analógicos que trabajan con lamparita y LDR, claro esta que no recuerdo el código ops: 

La respuesta de todo el sistema será complicada, ya que la lámpara incandescente tiene una respuesta a la tensión eficaz, el LDR otra a la luz recibida y el led otra a la corriente que lo atravieza.

No me atrevo a intentar deducir como será el comportamiento total del conjunto ni aproximadamente.

Tal vez "algo" se compense con otro "algo" y salga un tercer "algo" *Potable*

Si tienes ganas de linealizar TODO se podría buscar una realimentación de todo el conjunto midiendo con un LDR la luz de la lámpara incandescente (= Quilombo)


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes ganas de linealizar TODO se podría buscar una realimentación de todo el conjunto midiendo con un LDR la luz de la lámpara incandescente (= Quilombo)



Nunca estuve tan de acuerdo contigo   

Me voy a poner a hacer pruebas con la parte del dimmer armada, entonces.

Se puede armar de algun modo que no sea una placa soldada? No me animo a ponerlo en un protoboard pero me da fiaca tener que andar soldando y desoldando cosas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2008)

Hay unas placas con pad´s (Miles de ellos) que se emplean en armado de prototipos, una como par el dimmer valdra 1,5 U$ (5 Cm * 3 Cm), yo emplo mas estas que el Protoboard, y si funciona ya lo dejo armado en estas







El LED (O lamparita) y el LDR lo metes dentro de un tubo de cartulina negra o lo que se te ocurra, lo puedes sellar con caucho sintetico negro.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 10, 2008)

Resuelto el problema! Menos variables, menos mediciones, mas molestia!

Con un par de cocos puse la ldr en paralelo con el pote del dimmer que me habia echo para el estañador, y voila! El pote lo puse casi en minimo, o sea uqe estaba en serie con una resistencia de 12K y no mucho mas.

No se como no se me habia ocurrido antes!

La ldr la meti en un tubito de bic azul, en la otra punta el led, y todo agarradito con mas cocos, todo dentro de un tupper azul tapado con un trapo para que no interfiera la luz del ambiente.

Los resultados fueron bastante alentadores. Puse la led en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohms y esto lo conecte a la salida de la fuente variable. Salio lo siguiente:

Led roja:
Prende el filamento a 1.8V
Empieza  a sacar luz a 2.2V
Luz tenue a 2.4V
Media luz a 3.1V
Luz normal a 7.1 V

Led Amarilla
Prende el filamento a 3.9V
Luz tenue a 4.5V
Media luz a 7.3V
Luz normal a 14V

Led Blanca
Prende el filamento a 2.35V
Luz tenue a 2.4V
Media luz a 2.45V
Luz normal a 2.7V

La luz blanca se me hizo incotrolable, en el sentido que una pequeña variacion de voltaje se hace grande en la lampara.
La roja parece ser la mas adaptable, con una rampa de 10 a 0 V se lograria un efecto bastante apropiado creo yo.

Ahora hay que ver si esto se puede acoplar al resto. No se descubrio mucho pero voy posteando lo que aparece asi se va viendo.

Saludos.

EDIT: Las conocia a esas placas, de hecho el dimmer esta armado sobre una de esas. =oP


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ....Con un par de cocos puse la ldr en paralelo con el pote del dimmer que me habia echo para el estañador, y voila! El pote lo puse casi en minimo, o sea uqe estaba en serie con una resistencia de 12K y no mucho mas.
> 
> No se como no se me habia ocurrido antes!.......



*Si me hubieras hecho caso desde la página anterior*



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .....Yo comenzaría por armar un dimmer de doble histeresis reemplazando el potenciómetro por un preset de 500 o 750K de forma tal que la lámpara este casi por comenzar a encender y en paralelo con este preset pondría el LDR.



! Hay estos quimicos ¡, experimentan con productos extraños y asi quedan.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 11, 2008)

Estaba pensando una 'linealizacion' sencilla.
Como ya se sabe que usando un potenciometro lineal, la variacion de intensidad no es lineal pero por lo menos es 'agradable' --> se puede linealizar solamente el LDR.

Usando dos LDR iguales, uno para el dimmer y otro de realimentacion se consigue que la resistencia del LDR sea igual a la del potenciometro.
'Iguales' en sentido practico, sino habria que usar un operacional.

En lugar de la lampara *se puede usar un led*, solamente que como no podes ponerlo en el medio e iluminar igual los LDR, se tendrian que poner *dos* en serie.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 11, 2008)

Simplificando un poco mas, para 'linealizar' con leds la idea seria esta.
Para 'ocasos rapidos' se puede usar la descarga de un capacitor (preferiblemente de tantalio).
Si no, hay que generar una tension Vref (que no puede ser menor que la caida de los leds + 0.6V ).


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Si me hubieras hecho caso desde la página anterior*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo estaba de acuerdo con probar, pero no tenia ganas de armar el dimmer para hacer pruebas, asi probe sin armar absolutamente nada, y obtuve la información "gratis" sin calentar
el estañador.

Ahora puedo probarlo de igual manera con la rampa y preparar todo para armar la posta.

Esta interesante lo que propones Eduardo, pero segun vi con algunas leds y entre algunos voltajes queda "linealizado" el tema sin más. Voy a ultimar pruebas a ver la necesidad de hacer circuitos adjuntos, pero si peudo reducirlos al minimo claro que seria lo mejor, para hacerlo más sencillo y compacto posible (pasar del generador de diente de sierra original a esto ya es un muy buen paso).

Si logro nuevos avances los ire comentando.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Buenas, veo que os gustan las soluciones "complejisimas" para las cosas simples
Vamos a ver: si tu pones un transistor que ataca un opto acoplador que a su vez controla un regulador diac clásico, y en su base le pones un condensador "gordito" le das una pulsación alta momentánea y lo dejas descargar te ira regulando poco a poco según se descarga sobre la propia unión base emisor esto puede simular a la perfección la puesta de sol.
Y según la capacidad mayor o menor que le pongas simularas el ocaso de mas tiempo o menos tiempo igual que pasa en los distintos sitios del planeta.

Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 15, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> ...Vamos a ver: si tu pones un transistor que ataca un opto acoplador que a su vez controla un regulador diac clásico, y en su base le pones un condensador "gordito" le das una pulsación alta momentánea y lo dejas descargar te ira regulando poco a poco según se descarga sobre la propia unión base emisor esto puede simular a la perfección la puesta de sol.


Puede ser, tenes que poner un puente de diodos a la salida del optoacoplador para que sea bidireccional y buscar uno con transistor de alta tension (tiene que bancarse casi 300V entre C-E).
No se cuanto de 'suave' resultara el ocaso. Es cuestion de probar...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 15, 2008)

[...]Y según la capacidad mayor o menor que le pongas simularas el ocaso de mas tiempo o menos tiempo igual que pasa en los distintos sitios del planeta.[...]
Y eso para?

Me parece que para bancarse 2 horas el capacitor va a quedar demasiado gordito.
Ademas que es imposible de regular, una de las ideas es ponerle un control para manejar el tiempo entre media y dos horas. Con un astable a 555 se hace en un toke.

No confundir sencillo con limitado.

Justo ahora estaba haciendo pruebas.

El circuito que tengo hasta ahora es un 4060 con un astable en base de un 555. No uso el oscilador interno porque me queda alta la frecuencia (no consegui capacitores ceramicos de mas que 104). Probablemente intente conseguir capacitores mas grandes o bien cambio por un 4020.

De ahi paso a una R2R, que esta hecha con 1 y 2.2 K (opiniones sobre estos valores?).
El voltaje obtenido lo paso a un AO LM358 en modo de resta, y de ahi al led que conecta al dimmer.

El efecto obtenido es bastante bueno, pero solo veo 8 estados a pesar de estar usando 4 salidas. Supongo que en realidad lo que pasa es que no veo las variaciones del bit menos significativo. Por otro lado el voltaje a la salida del OpAmp no baja del todo, tengo que investigar un poco mas eso.

Asi parece mucho, pero en realidad no ocupo ni media protoboard, sin contar el clock y el dimmer, por supuesto.

A medida que lo pruebe mas sigo contando.

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 16, 2008)

Electroaficionado, con un FET pude durar varias semanas.. Por otra parte como te decía el ocaso según en que parte del planeta dura de unos minutos a varias horas.

Te cuesta 10 minutos hacer la prueba, te lo digo porque yo hice varios temporizadores con ese sistema antes que inventaran 555 y alguno sigue andando aún

Un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 16, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Por otra parte como te decía el ocaso según en que parte del planeta dura de unos minutos a varias horas.



Bueno , no hay que tomarselo tan a pecho, la gradualidad es lo que me importa, y poder controlar yo el tiempo de una manera sencilla... No es que quiero que haga exactamente el mismo efecto que el sol en si.

Voy a ver tambien como esta el tema de costos, poruqe si tengo que poner un opto con mucha aislacion, barato no me va a salir. Y el tiro seria usar un capacitor de alto voltaje tambien, ya que vamos a hacerlo sencillo, pero ahi me parece que se encareceria mucho mas.

Voy a ir viendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> .......No es que quiero que haga exactamente el mismo efecto que el sol en si.



 ¡ A que bonito ! ¿Y yo para que estoy construyendo el reactor de fusión ?

¿ Que piensas emplear como controlador: PC, contador binario, el dedo ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 16, 2008)

Como controlador... de que?

Lo que genera el decaimiento por ahora es un contador con una red, como dije mas arriba.

Lo que controle el tiempo, seria un potenciometro, si la entrada es con un astable como el 555.

Lo que lo arranque sera un dedo, muy probablemente a ese dedo le adose una persona atras, como para darle automatizacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ....De ahi paso a una R2R, que esta hecha con 1 y 2.2 K (opiniones sobre estos valores?).......



Arma todo con resistencias iguales pero en el lugar 2R pones 2 en serie

Por ejemplo
R = 1K
2R = 1K + 1K (En serie)

Te dará mejor precisión


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Pero el orden esta bien, o deberian ser ams chcias o mas grandes? El tema de la precision no me importa taaaaaaaanto (creo que se noto) por eso pensaba ahorrar un espacio haciendolo asi.

Otro problema que tengo es que tengo el Op Amp como restador, para que la tension del led baje, pero mi voltaje de referencia no es el maximo que sale de la red R2R por lo que no me llega a cero... Se puede hacer la red alreves?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Otro problema que tengo es que tengo el Op Amp como restador, para que la tension del led baje, pero mi voltaje de referencia no es el maximo que sale de la red R2R por lo que no me llega a cero... Se puede hacer la red alreves?


Para que la red quede 'al reves' tendrias que invertir las salidas del 4060, y mas sencillo es modificar el resto.

Por ejemplo, podes poner un transistor PNP y un par de presets para regular corriente maxima y minima (a cambiar al final por resistencias fijas).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Pero el orden esta bien, o deberian ser ams chcias o mas grandes? El tema de la precision no me importa taaaaaaaanto (creo que se noto) por eso pensaba ahorrar un espacio haciendolo asi.....



Pues debería, si la red R2R no posee un mínimo de precisión, puede darse el caso de que al aumentar un bite la salida en lugar de aumentar, disminuya (Por errores de tolerancia en las resistencias)

El valor de 1K me parece un poco bajo para que lo maneje un CMOS, 2200 me es más simpático

Pregunto nuevamente:
¿ Que hago con el reactor que estaba construyendo para alimentar un sol artificial ? (Guarangadas abstenerse)


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Puedes meterlo en el LHC y acelerarlo mucho.

Puedes usarlo para hacer huevos fritos sobre el reactor.

Puedes usarlo de tope de puerta.

Puedes ganar un premio nobel.

Puedes presumir en el boliche.

La que mas te guste.

Voy a cambiar las resistencias por otras mas grandes a ver que pasa, y a estudiar como puedo hacer para que haga el efecto de decaimiento en vez de aumentar.
Como restador andaba bien, pero el problema es la referencia de foltaje que me queda mas alta que la salida mas alta de la red. Podria tambien hacer un divisor resistivo y cambiar la referencia.
Probare tambien con la idea de Eduardo.
Tambien note que con 4 bits el menos significativo no se nota (veo 8 estados) por lo que posiblemente tome uno mas a ver si hago mas suave el efecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Si armas el contador con integrados contadores Up/Dawn es fácil, al llegar a un punto (Máximo o mínimo) inviertes el sentido de conteo

74193 (Por ejemplo)

¿ En algún momento comentaste para que quieres esto ?

Casualmente


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Si comente para que quiero el aparatejo este aparte de para molestarte a vos?

Pero claro! Por la segunda o la tercera pagina esta explicado!

Tengo miedo de preguntar que es ese circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Es un contador binario Up/Dawn de 12 Bits (De los que tu usarías solo 8), las cositas negras son display, lo que parece un barquito visto desde arriba es el conversor DA

Una idea: 
Cuando llegas a 255 detectas el valor con compuertas e inviertes el sentido de la cuenta, o sea que fabricas un ocaso e inmediatamente luego la salida del sol.
Si no quieres uno a continuación del otro agregas un temporizado o algo entre ocaso y salida.

Si tienes Multisim te paso la simulación

Respecto a las opciones

Puedes meterlo en el LHC y acelerarlo mucho.: Definitivamente NO, me da miedo

Puedes usarlo para hacer huevos fritos sobre el reactor. : Probé pero los vaporiza en 1 pS

Puedes usarlo de tope de puerta. : También me vaporizo la puerta y parte de la pared

Puedes ganar un premio nobel.: No, mis ambiciones son conquistar el universo

Puedes presumir en el boliche.: No me dejaron entrer porque vaporizo la puerta


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Entonces puedes vaporizar al patovica del boliche tambien!

La parte del amanecer no me es necesaria. Solo el ocaso, el resto se lo dejo a la madre naturaleza.

PD: Y si amenazas con vaporizar el planeta a menos que te entreguen el universo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Igualmente tienes la opción de cuenta ascendente o descendente, te olvidas de la PUxx rampa y manejas todo con el contador.



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> PD: Y si amenazas con vaporizar el planeta a menos que te entreguen el universo?



Lo hice, y ofrecieron pagarme para que lo haga
Cosa que mi moral no acepto (En realidad no nos pusimos de acuerdo con el precio)



PD: Los animales ¿ Son peces ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Lo hice, y ofrecieron pagarme para que lo haga
> Cosa que mi moral no acepto (En realidad no nos pusimos de acuerdo con el precio)



Mas trabajo para la gente del LHC   

Los animales son pajaros.

Ahi estuve probando cambiarle la referencia al amp Op y queda bastante bien (en el simulador), no es algo complicado asi que lo voy a ensayar en el proto a ver que onda.

No se si esto va a funcionar asi pero que estoy aprendiendo, y que estoy jodiendo, eso seguro!...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

No te confundas, lo tomo como un ejercicio intelectual así que es un doble placer

1) Dar una mano 
2) Desperezar neuronas


Dar una mano = Colaborar

PD:
Se me ocurrió otra forma de fabricar el ocaso, si te interesa procederé a cambiarte los planes y tirar todo lo desarrollado hasta el momento


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

Jaja claro que interesa!

De ahi a que cambie todo lo desarrollado es otra cosa, obvio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Que tal algo mecánico, un tipo de cortina que valla dejando pasar luz en mayor o menor grado, sería muy fácil hacer que un motor funcione por breves lapsos para ir cerrando la cortina paulatinamente.

¿ Te dedicas a criar aves ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

No yo no, mi viejo. Yo vivo en un dos ambientes y tengo un ficus.  

El problema es que la cortina sirve cuando si hay sol afuera, aca el caso es exactamente el inverso jeje.

Sino hay que encortinar la lampara, pero ya me parece mas trabajo de fabricacion y todo. Asi es meter el dimmer entre los cables y ya. Habria que poner un PAP y poner dos discos calados que se vayan cruzando... esta interesante la idea...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 18, 2008)

Bueno, aqui voy subiendo lo que hay hasta ahora, asi al menos se ve la voluntad de progreso jajaja.

Hasta ahi parece que todo viene bien.

Estoy emepezando a ver el tema de como hacer que se apague al llegar a la ultima cuenta.

Podria poner en reset el astable supongo o cortar la alimentacion de todo, que capaz seria mejor porque apago bien la led y seguro apago la lampara asi.

Ahi esta pensado para un ciclo de media a dos horas aproximadamente regulables por el potenciometro del astable.

La parte de la alimentacion no esta considerada aun, pensaba quizas en una fuente sin transformador para hacerlo mas compacto, total los 220 ya los tengo ahi.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

Solo por molestar (Que quede claro) ¿ Por que el símbolo de un SCR si hablas de triac ?

Para el apagado, reemplaza la res. de 12K por un preset ajustado a "casi" empezar a encender. O Baja las salidas del 4020 un lugar y cuando se activa Q14 mandas (De alguna manera una señal de corte)

Ah, me olvidaba : ¡ Me gusta !


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

Eso es lo que estoy viendo, el tema de como hacer para que cuando la 14 este en alta me corte la corriente, o bien me pare el contador (eso es mas facil pero menos bonito).
La resistencia de 12 esta justo para que casi prenda, asi que el problema es solo detener el contador, cosa que no vuelva a arrancar y todo se me encienda de nuevo.

El tema del SCR a mi tambien me molesta y mucho, pero el problema es que el EAGLE no tiene el d¡bujito que todos conocemos =o(.

Voy a ver si lo armo un poco y calculo la corriente para pasar a la fase de diseñar la fuente de alimentacion, con eso ya iria tomando forma.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

A ver si mi consulta se entiende.   


*¿ Y .....?*


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 31, 2008)

Es que anduve muy ocupado esta semana.

Voy a ver si paso a comprar algunos componentes que me faltan para armar el prototipo completo y calcular bien a que voltaje y con que corriente va a trabajar todo.

Una vez hecho eso diseño la fuente y paso a la parte de armado.

Pregunta ya que tamos:
Hasta que valor vienen capacitores ceramicos o poliester? Porque solo consigo hasta 104 (100000pf=0.1uF verdad?) y para poder usar el 4060 necesito mas capacidad que esa en la red para el oscilador, y capacitor electrolitico es inviable supongo para el oscilador (o si se puede?)

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Que yo sepa 
Poliester hasta 2,2 uF 
Cerámicos 47 nF 

Puede que se fabriquen otros valores, pero nunca conseguí mayores a esto

Para el oscilador puedes emplear: poliester, mica-plata (Plate), styroflex o lo que encuentres.

Electrolíticos = Negativo


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 1, 2008)

Que idiota, rompiendome para poder hacer la red RC para darme cuenta que no tengo la salida 11 disponible.
Me pierdo un bit.
Voy a tener que usar el 4020 nomas parece con un 555. =o( Lo peor es que me di cuenta un par de horas despues de ir a buscar las cosas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2008)

Antes que usar un oscilador con periodo de segundos queda mas elegante oscilar con el 4060 y a la salida colgarle un 4020 (o un 4040). 
Queda un divisor de 28 etapas. Oscilando a 1kHz podes hacer un ocaso de 3 dias 
En realidad, oscilas a la frecuencia que queres y te colgas de las salidas del 4020 que te vengan bien.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 1, 2008)

Si eso seria lo mas elegante, pero es un cacho mas de placa, de todos modos lo pense, pasa que como la precision no me importa tanto (es decir, que tarde 60 o 65 minutos da igual) y queria dejarlo pequeño queria ver las alternativas y probarlo a ver que pasa.

Estoy medio dubitativo, lo voy a consultar con la almohada y a ver que pasa. 

Leí por ahi que el oscilador del 4060 no es muy estable. Sera mas estable ese andando ligerito o un 555 entre 2 y 9 Hz?

Saludos a la gente que no duerme.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2008)

Estabilidad? mmm...! Algo soñado en el mundo real..! Y en donde dejas a los amigos cristales? Podes usar uno de valor bajo (4 Mhz) el cual es muy accesible para la frecuencia de trabajo de cualquier divisor o operador logico..!


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 2, 2008)

Si cristal seria mas preciso, pero recuerda que no quiero tanta precision sino que yo pueda decir algo como "con el pote aca son dos horas (+-10 minutos ponele) y que eso sea mas o menos siempre asi, nada mas que eso, con la menor complejidad y el menor numero de componentes en el menor espacio, ya que estamos en el baile vamos a buscarle una quinta pata al gato ejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2008)

jejeje y en vez de gastar un pote porque no usás un conector de varias posiciones con varios valores de cristales?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 2, 2008)

Porque:

1. Comprar varios cristales es gastar mas (calculo).
2. Ocupa más placa.
3. Tengo que poner un conector de varias posiciones lo que me lleva a:
         3.a. Un jumper, incomodo.
         3.b. Un dil Switch, incomodo y queda pegado a la placa lo que me baja el IP =oP
         3.c. Un interruptor rotativo (caro)
4. Queda mas pituca la perillita para regular.


Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Jejejeje sabia que ivas a dirijirte por ese lado..! Qizas estoy hablando por mi experiencia personal de no conseguir potenciometros lineales!


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 2, 2008)

JaJa aca crecen en los arboles de la plaza... Bah en realidad no, pero no cuesta encontrarlos por suerte!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2008)

aqui en Venezuela lastimosamente se ha cultivado una cultura en las tiendas de no poner en stock las cosas que no se venden en grandes cantidades..!


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, estaba pensando un poco en la parte de terminar la cuenta cuando llego a la ultima etapa que quiero, para que la luz permanezca apagada.

Se me ocurrio poner un transistor (o algo asi) en el terminal de reset del 555 o en la parte del oscilador si es otro el generador de pulsos y comandarlo con la salida del contador. Cuando la ultima salida este alta, se cortan los pulsos y queda todo estático, aunque alimentado.

Otra sería apagar el led solo, o apagar todo el sistema, pero ahi viene el problema de evitar que una vez que lo apague se "resetee" y la salida alta que me provocó el corte se vuelva baja de nuevo, y todo arranque una vez más.

Uds que opinan?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2008)

Esa manera parar la cuenta esta bien, y cuando reseteas el contador empieza otro ciclo.

Lo que no entiendo, es porque solo 'ocaso', siendo para plantas... no necesitarias tambien un 'amanecer' ? 
Ademas de un tercer bloque para que se inicien las secuencias cada 24hs exactas?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 5, 2008)

No, no es necesario. Solo el atardecer.

A fin de no quedar como un chiflado... tarde!

A fin de no dejarte con la duda, el tema es que a la manana la luz natural se encarga, si hay que estirar el dia se estira siempre de noche, el problema es que si uno quiere bajar la luz sin un sistema automatico tiene que estar bajando la luz manualmente en un lapso de tiempo determinado, lo que es, electronicamente hablando, un embole.

EDIT:



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Lo que no entiendo, es porque solo 'ocaso', siendo para *plantas*... no necesitarias tambien un 'amanecer' ?



Quizas la razon es que nunca fueron plantas


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Estoy tratando de avanzar un poco más en esto que viene por lo pronto medio lento por el poco tiempo que dispongo...

El tema que me surge ahora es detener la cuenta.

Se me había ocurrido que podria detener el clock para que la cuenta me quede fija y todo el proceso se detenga. Para eso tengo que bajar el pin 4 del 555.

En dicho caso, me surge una duda:
Cuando yo tenga el bit mas significativo (que es el que me dispara la accion de detener el clock) en estado "bajo" con un cero logico, que problemas me traerá la tensión del otro lado de las 2R que forman parte de la red R2R? O sea, lo que me parece a mi es que puedo tener una corriente que viene desde el nodo donde se juntan todas las 2R y que me haga un estado alto o al menos "confuso" en la rama del MSB, lo que me podria activar el transistor o lo que caranchos ponga para apagar el 555.

Espero sus opiniones al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Cuando el "engendro" funcione quiero fotos del aparato y de los pajarracos, ! FUI CLARO ¡


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 13, 2008)

Yo en principio habia pensado algo asi. pero me percate que si no bajo todas las salidas un nivel, me pierdo estados ya que solo llego al 10000 y no al 11111.

Bajar las salidas es, por supuesto, hacer más lento el clock. Si voy a tener que hacer eso voy a pasar a un 4060 oscilando a otra velocidad.

Ahora mismo estoy experimentando usar el otro AmpOp (ya uqe tengo uno al pedo en el encapsulado) como comparador y asi cuando la salida de la red llega a su máximo entonces reseteo el 555.

Si hay màs consejos siempre bienvenidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Te dara "Verdadero" cuando todas las entradas esten a "1"


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 18, 2008)

Estaba haciendo pruebas y algo me saco de lugar...

Cuando pongo un led en paralelo al circuito, resistencia de 1K en serie, todo alimentado a 12 V, el ciclo pasa de unos minutos a unos pocos segundos.

Alguna buena razon para esto? Debo consultar un psiquiatra?


----------

